# Webmail client to read multiple accounts at once



## nfn (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi,

I'm looking for a webmail client to install on my server that allow multiple accounts at once, just like a desktop mail client.

Don't want to login in multiple interfaces daily to check multiple email accounts 

Anyone knows any script to do this, php preferable!

Thanks

N.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 6, 2013)

Run a remote desktop / GUI on the server and install normal mail client? Unsure really, but a good question. Certainly an option exists.


----------



## nfn (Sep 6, 2013)

That's an idea, but would prefer a webmail solution since it can be access anywhere 

Thanks


----------



## drmike (Sep 6, 2013)

Remote desktop would accomplish that. 

Can't say I am a fan of that approach.

Best approach likely is something like Roundcube, a common web based email client.

Roundcube supports multiple IMAP accounts via one interface.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 6, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> .
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Did not know that! That's awesome!


----------



## Increhost (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi, this could be a fast *CLI *solution, configure Mutt (in an unprivileged user account of the server, or in a really cheap VPS [much better]) with your multiple mailboxes configured.

You can also use tmux (a modern terminal multiplexer like screen) to leave it allways open if you like.

Cheers!


----------



## Raymii (Oct 13, 2013)

Both Mutt and Roundcube support this.


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Oct 16, 2013)

Try squirrelmaiil, if you use postfix you can have as many accounts as you want I believe.


----------



## bizzard (Oct 17, 2013)

My colleague just shared me this: http://rainloop.net/

Haven't tried installing on server, but from the demo, it looks great and there is support for multiple accounts.

Another one I am waiting for is http://www.mailpile.is/


----------



## perennate (Oct 17, 2013)

OP was looking for interfaces that support accounts from different servers, not multiple accounts on a single mail server.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 18, 2013)

I was looking through some of these and RainLoop caught my interest. I decided to see if I can see an actual e-mail in the demo so I went into the trash and... guess what I find?

An e-mail with the subject "fuck" and the content as "fuckvpsboard".

It was probably someone from LET since Shovey posted the link there, and that person sent a dummy e-mail (that's now in the Trash folder) but it's pretty funny.

Just reminding everyone, even if you do use a web client, your originated IP is still there in the mail header. 

I found it amusing.


----------



## nunim (Oct 18, 2013)

I gave RainLoop a try, it's very easy to install as almost all of the required functions come with the default PHP build, aside from cURL and SQLite.  It's obviously slower then GMail or a desktop mail client as no mail is stored locally, it is all pulled over IMAP.  For me personally there's no real point to using a third-party webmail client as all of my main domains are served through Google Apps and I find the GMail UI to be superior.

I do not like that RainLoop has no built-in user authentication scheme, so anyone who finds your RainLoop install can access their own GMail (or whatever domains you have configured) mailboxes.

Mailpile looks quite promising but it seems like it has a long way to go before it's ready for production use.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 18, 2013)

nunim said:


> I gave RainLoop a try, it's very easy to install as almost all of the required functions come with the default PHP build, aside from cURL and SQLite.  It's obviously slower then GMail or a desktop mail client as no mail is stored locally, it is all pulled over IMAP.  For me personally there's no real point to using a third-party webmail client as all of my main domains are served through Google Apps and I find the GMail UI to be superior.
> 
> I do not like that RainLoop has no built-in user authentication scheme, so anyone who finds your RainLoop install can access their own GMail (or whatever domains you have configured) mailboxes.
> 
> Mailpile looks quite promising but it seems like it has a long way to go before it's ready for production use.


The admin panel is located at yourrainloopinstall/?admin and you can remove the domains like gmail, outlook.com,yahoo from the list, then it won't let you do it.


----------



## nunim (Oct 18, 2013)

shovenose said:


> The admin panel is located at yourrainloopinstall/?admin and you can remove the domains like gmail, outlook.com,yahoo from the list, then it won't let you do it.


Yes I realize you can add and remove domains...  My point was that anyone can access your installation and their mailboxes on whatever domains you have configured, unless you restrict access to that directory in which case you have to login twice.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh hey, look. Someone sent me this:



> Hilarious thing is that I was testing out the RainLoop webmail demo (http://demo.rainloop.net/).
> 
> I was looking through the trash folder to see mail as part of the demo process and guess what I see?
> 
> ...


Mime-Version: 1.0
X-Mailer: RainLoop/1.3.1.444
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Date: Fri, 18 Oct 2013 01:14:22 +0000
Content-Type: text/html; charset="utf-8"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: Quoted-Printable
From: [email protected]
Subject: fuck
X-Originating-IP: 67.242.128.89

<!DOCTYPE html><html dir=3D"ltr"><head><meta http-equiv=3D"Content-Type" =
content=3D"text/html; charset=3Dutf-8" /><head><body><div><div><div dir=
=3D"ltr"><div class=3D"mailso-body"><div><div>fuckvpsboard</div></div></d=
iv></div></div></div></body></html> 


> I just find it pretty funny. Kinda want to post this in the mail thread but... don't know haha.


Looks like the Buffalo boys are up to their old games: http://www.geoiptool.com/en/?IP=67.242.128.89


----------



## Amitz (Oct 18, 2013)

That was my *lol* for this evening. Thanks!


----------



## MannDude (Oct 18, 2013)

Amitz said:


> That was my *lol* for this evening. Thanks!


It gets better. I checked the logs for all instances of that IP and the content / threads it has viewed leads me to believe even more it's one of the fools we know and love... 

I had a laugh at it too, pretty funny stuff.


----------



## bizzard (Oct 18, 2013)

Feeling excited that my reply to a thread triggered some activity


----------



## drmike (Oct 18, 2013)

That's funny @MannDude.

Yeah it could be anyone.. Any of the dozens of CC related buddy hosts that live in the mistake by the lake called Buffalo.

Now to go short list that IP and see where it ends up next or where it has been found lurking before.


----------



## drmike (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh yeah, 67.242.128.89, caught running around looking at did you guess it?   CC/CVPS content.  

Who else wants to check their logs/database?


```
cat access.log* | grep 67.242.128.89 | wc -l

Output their activity to a file:
cat access.log* | grep 67.242.128.89  > bufftards.txt
```


----------



## drmike (Nov 21, 2013)

Just wait until you hear what 67.242.128.89 has been up to....


----------



## drmike (Nov 22, 2013)

Sorry to keep everyone waiting.

*67.242.128.89*

Where have you been?

('Nick','Phillips','Vortex Servers, LLC','[email protected]*rt-xs*rv*rs.com','8--- East Howard St','','Manchester','Iowa','52057','US','716830----',''*67.242.128.89*','*cpe-67-242-128-89.buffalo.res.rr.com*')

*vortexservers.com....  *

Why does a fellow in Iowa with a related biz partner in Missouri have a Buffalo Road Runner IP?  Why does he want to 'fuck vpsboard'?

Choice A:  CC owns and operates that company.

Choice B: ?

What is this IP all about?  http://vpsboard.com/topic/1819-webmail-client-to-read-multiple-accounts-at-once/?p=35050

Rainloop website mail demo:



> Mime-Version: 1.0
> X-Mailer: RainLoop/1.3.1.444
> Message-ID: <[email protected]>
> Date: Fri, 18 Oct 2013 01:14:22 +0000
> ...


----------



## MannDude (Nov 22, 2013)

What DB did that info come from?

Interesting nonetheless! I had forgotten about that little comment left in that demo. Good catch. Nick Phillips is likely just an alias. I don't really believe Buffalo is a diverse hub of web based entrepreneurs all operating different webhosting companies in the same industry.

Why would this 'Nick Phillips' fella hate vpsBoard? Sounds like one of the Buffalo boys using an alias. Or maybe he's just some stranger with a company I've never heard of that for some reason loves CC and hates vpsB. Who knows?


----------



## drmike (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't know why Nick has hate or someone else sharing his misplaced IP does.  

But I do know there is a VortexServers account on LET.   And I do know there is strange pattern of VortexServers and Biloh commenting in order on multiple threads back to back in the days prior to the Rainloop thing.


----------



## drmike (Feb 1, 2014)

Guess it might be time to bump this thread for potential story time...

Might require a big drinking mug and plenty of popcorn...


----------



## nfn (Feb 1, 2014)

End up using roundcube + identities_imap and identities_smtp plugins


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 1, 2014)

drmike said:


> Guess it might be time to bump this thread for potential story time...
> 
> Might require a big drinking mug and plenty of popcorn...



Well the mystery "fuckvpsboard" sender isn't anyone from Clarence Center because the Time Warner Cable IPs in Clarence C. are 72.228.145.xx (e.g. 72.228.145.54 etc.)


----------



## Navyn (Feb 21, 2014)

I am also looking for such web client .


----------



## bizzard (Feb 21, 2014)

Tried playing with rainloop for a while today. The interface looks much better compared to Roundcube. But, it doesn't play well with the mail accounts configured under virtualmin(postfix), with the username.domain or similar login formats. Encountered many bugs as there isn't any option to translate the [email protected] to username.domain format internally, which roundcube does.

Only solution I figured out was to create a login alias like [email protected] in Virtualmin. Looking forward to report it or may be write a patch/plugin, since its in php.

I am still looking forward to try mailpile.is. The beta is out and the demo looks good. Haven't got much time to set it up in a system to explore more.


----------



## sv01 (Feb 22, 2014)

nfn said:


> End up using roundcube + identities_imap and identities_smtp plugins


I'm sure you posting here to increase your posting (WHT style) without reading above comment from TS.



Navyn said:


> I am also looking for such web client .


----------



## peterw (Feb 26, 2014)

bizzard said:


> I am still looking forward to try mailpile.is. The beta is out and the demo looks good. Haven't got much time to set it up in a system to explore more.


I play with mailpile too. It is a great project.


----------



## bpsRobert (Mar 12, 2014)

Rainloop looks to be just a re-skinned AfterLogic Lite installation. - FYI

http://lite.afterlogic.com/


----------

